# my puppy needs FHO surgery!



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

sorry no experience, but wanted to let you know I'll be thinking of you and your dear pup. Good Luck with the surgery.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

There are several here who have had pups with this procedure. Is all of this coming from an orthopedic specialist? Is there one in your area that you have a consult with? I'm sure ones with more experience with this will chime in. I'll be sending good wishes and prayers for you and your pupper.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry your first post here is this. But I would like to welcome you here none the less. :wavey:
I understand your decision but do not have much advise. I am sure your vet will have suggestions on things to do. Eventually I would think swimming therapy would be a good option, you may want to start checking around for a place close to you.
Good Luck and please let us know how things progress. Give your boy a hug and kiss for me! :smooch:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Shadow had an emergency FHO at 7 months of age. He had a THR at the age of 11 months. Although I am happier with the THR side, I would not amputate if I had the option of an FHO.

I know a few members on this forum are completely happy with the FHO/FHO's their dogs have had. My only reason for not liking the FHO side as well as the THR side is the left leg is slightly shorter and his bone juts out. Shadow could care less and he runs like the wind. He's quick and he keeps up with Tucker and with Bailey.

Oh, Shadow is 6 years old now and ALWAYS ready to roll!

Ack! I need to add, we did not have a rehab facility near us when Shadow went through both surgeries. His rehab was not difficult at all...He did take part in a swim program when Tucker was in the pudgy pooch program, but by then Shadow was put directly in the Athletic dog program...LOL


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> There are several here who have had pups with this procedure. Is all of this coming from an orthopedic specialist? Is there one in your area that you have a consult with? I'm sure ones with more experience with this will chime in. I'll be sending good wishes and prayers for you and your pupper.


This is a very important point, imo, and I agree with Penny&Maggie's mom that a specialist who does hundreds if not a thousand of these will have a better outcome for your pupper. What sadness you have been through, and I hope you have a frolicking, pain-free dog very soon. I went through recovery with my pup who had both elbows operated on, and while it wasnt easy, it had a great result and was worth it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Where are you located? If you are anywhere near CT, I have the name of a great specialist.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My Jasmine had her first FHO at 7 months. That leg didn't have a ton of muscle loss, but by the time her second hip was done at 2 1/2, she had lost a ton of muscle mass. Believe it or not, she was walking on the second hip the same day as her surgery. She is 8 now and it does not slow her down one little bit! She keeps up with my two boys with no trouble. Matter of fact, she wears my 4 year old golden out! She loves to "fish" so she did a lot of walking back and forth, for hours, in chest deep water chasing the schools of fish at the lake. That really helped her build her muscles back up.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I havent been thru anything like this with any of my dogs but wanted to welcome you and hope for the best for your pup. Also I would suggest a great orthopedic specialist for another opinion if you havent seen one. Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Want to welcome you and wish you and your boy all the luck in the world. I have never been thru this, but my one golden had to hae surgery for luxating patella on right knee and 16 months, her left knee 14 months later. She never had any problems with either knee afterwards. One thing, she had bad razor burn and i used aloe vera gel on her skin several times a day and in just a short time she had "beautiful skin" (my vet's words.) also, something she really enjoyed when she could not get around was having me massage he spine and leg muscles.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry your poor pup has to go through this. I dont have any advice, my dogs never had to go through that. There are people on this forum who know alot about these things and Im sure they will chime in. Welcome...and please post a picture of your pu..my girl Misty is 14 month old...and keep us updated.


----------



## nym (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Yes, my pooch is being seen by a specialist and its the specialist that is doing the surgery tomorrow morning. Im lucky that wherre I live they just opened up a canine rehabilitation facility so he will be referred there after his surgery.
I live in Edmonton, Alberta.

Im really worried about him, but he doesnt have a care in the world, I hope that carries through his recovery too!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You may be very surprised at how well he does. I will be thinking of both of you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds as if you're in good hands. The rehab center will be wonderful for him. We'll be sending warm healing thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted on his surgery and progress afterwards.


----------



## nym (Feb 18, 2009)

So my dog has his surgery. The surgeon said that there was a lot of scar tissue around the area, he preserved as much of it as possible since that will be what makes the new 'joint'. He cut the head off of the femur and rounded it out, and scraped away some of the arthritic pelvis, but he said it wasn't bad in there at all. 

Zakk is doing good, he is already toe touching 2 days out.. the vet figures that since he was used to the pain and was toe touching quite a bit before his surgery he would go back to that right away. We are doing bicycle exercises with him already, and once he gets his stitches out in 10 days he should be more comfortable. \

The vet says to start walking him in a month and that he should have a really good recovery and be running again by this summer!

We are so happy that he is not in pain anymore and that we should have our dog back to the active level he was before ..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Fantastic. I'm so happy to hear your good news. You should Pm or talk to Brandon (Miss Scarlett's Daddy). She had both hips done as a little pup and is doing great. Please keep us posted on the progress. And big ear rubs from the Dallas crew.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is great news!!!! Amazing what they can do and our goldens are just such troopers!
I'm so relieved for you. Keep us updated on his rehab!


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh my god I'm so sorry you are going through this


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

My Scarlett had the procedure done on both hips before her 5th month of age. Next month she'll be a year old and runs and plays and gets around as well as any dog Ive seen. She isnt the fastest runner, nor the most nimble, However she is the love of mine and my wifes lives. It'll preserve the quality of her life, and ours.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is wonderful news that he is doing so well after his surgery. Good luck with the rehab.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am always amazed at how well the dogs do after this surgery. They really recover well and are active and normal! 

If you have a therapy center available check into PT for him after the stitches are out. It does help build the muscle to support the joint and makes it an even better recovery.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so glad all went well with your surgery. FHO is a good process and the dog can live a long healthy life. 

Now I just want to add a shoulder for you. I had a pup have a THR at two days after her first birthday. Keep her quiet during her post operative time was a challenge for sure, but you can do it! It can make or break the success of the procedure, so be diligent. I remember the post op time being much harder on DH and I than our dog. 

It is stressful to see a young one have to go through a major process, you did the right thing for your dog!


----------



## janni518 (Oct 13, 2008)

Just sending some continued healing {{{vibes}}} your way.


----------



## corgimama (May 18, 2009)

*FHO Surgery*

Hi,

My 2 year old Corgi just had a double sided FHO surgery. I put together a website for her with information about the surgery, her recovery (5 days into it) and also photos. Learn about aftercare.

go to: www.corgimama.com

Good luck to the pups.

Marianne


----------

